# What to charge...



## AmericanJesus (Jul 29, 2008)

Hello,

 I am new to the business of photography, this is my first commisioned project. I was hired to shoot a Driver and her car over the course of ASCS Speedweek. In the end these are the best two shots. They are interested in prints, but i dont know where to start my pricing.


----------



## hometownphoto (Jul 29, 2008)

Are you looking to start a business?  If you are why not offer a trade out for a sponsor ship spot.  It looks like you shopped one in on the second pic.  It seams Like a great opportunity to get some free advertisement.


----------



## AmericanJesus (Jul 29, 2008)

hometownphoto said:


> Are you looking to start a business?  If you are why not offer a trade out for a sponsor ship spot.  It looks like you shopped one in on the second pic.  It seams Like a great opportunity to get some free advertisement.



Sounds like a plan..


----------

